# "Se (Dé)connecter avec Apple"



## thefutureismylife (16 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

lors de l'annonce d'Apple de la mise en place du système "Se connecter avec Apple" pour renforcer la confidentialité, j'étais tout impatient de tester.

Puis j'ai eu l'occasion, en téléchargeant l'app Parrallels qui demande la création d'un compte ... 

Après avoir testé ce soft, je ne l'utilise plus et je déteste laisser des comptes ouverts à droite, à gauche. Je chercher donc à la supprimer !

Oui mais voilà comment se gère ce compte ouvert avec "Se connecter avec Apple" ?


----------



## thefutureismylife (17 Février 2020)

En fait c'était plutôt simple (à la Apple), il suffit d'aller dans les réglages de son appareil Apple > Nom > Mot de passe et sécurité et vous trouverez la section Se connecter avec Apple. 

Il suffirait d'arrêter de se connecter avec Apple pour que ça supprime le compte. voilà


----------

